# New Boat Cover for me



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> well my custom made cover from "97 finally wouldn't stop leaking so I had to get a new cover.
> First I went to Walmart and the cover I got was for a car and ripped the first day. They gave me a credit and I went to Amazon and found this Classic. It almost fit over my PP platform


I bought one from National Boat Covers for my HB Pro. Covered the boat and polling platform with enough to cover tires. Had it cut off on the sides and now it fits great. Going to reinforce it where it goes over push pole holder on platform. $500 compared to $1500 HB wanted.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Carver covers. They seem to last about 6 or 7 years in the sun. 300.00.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Devrep that's a good looking cover. Only my custom cover covered the PP platform. My new one has a 5 year warranty


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had 4 of them. The 1st was on 3 different boats over about 7 years, then the stitching rotted out, the fabric was fine. I called and they said they had changed to a better synthetic stitching. The one on the red boat I bought in 2011. I have had to patch a few small splits this year. I use Tear Aid for the patches. The other one is only about 2 years old. We just got the 4th one and put it on the alum skiff we are restoring for my grandson.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

devrep said:


> Carver covers. They seem to last about 6 or 7 years in the sun. 300.00.
> View attachment 17984


Devrep,

I see the cover in the background has some bracing underneath and the the one in the foreground does not. How do these fair as far as pooling rain? I am shopping for a cover for my new Cayenne, but Im trying to avoid making it into a 30 minute ordeal to assemble if you know what I mean.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The boat in the foreground has 2 seats on a guide box and a grab bar that keep the cover tight as you can see. No ponding at all, just lucky. The red boat, I built a frame work out of pvc irrigation pipe and it worked perfectly until the heat got to the pvc. I got rid of that and am now just using a small pvc rack just behind the front casting deck (no longer as pictured). Not perfect but works pretty well. Depends on how the boat is set up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What are you thinking Permit?

You have a cover that lasted 20 years and you replaced it with a POS that might get you through the summer.

You know the saying: you get what you pay for.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

can also vouch for carver covers. have one of their semi-custom fit covers on my boat currently, covers the poling platform with tibor push pole holder easily. I do have a slight issue with pooling occasionally (side console with a wide open cockpit), but as long as I use 5 or 6 of the tie down straps that are included I can pull it tight enough so that rain just runs right off


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

devrep said:


> View attachment 17985
> .


I see the boot on your wheel and the lock. Can you say what it is and where you get it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> What are you thinking Permit?
> 
> You have a cover that lasted 20 years and you replaced it with a POS that might get you through the summer
> 
> ...


Well let's see what happens. Let see if it gets through the winter. It has a 5 year warranty so I'm good for 5


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> I see the boot on your wheel and the lock. Can you say what it is and where you get it


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Trimax-T...75035&wl11=online&wl12=49349568&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Dev reply do you have a link for the dark gray cover


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

its one of Carvers for boats with poling platforms. you have to pick one with the length and width for your boat. I get them a little wider so they will hang down and protect the gelcoat from the sun. Not sure of the model number for that one, I saved it somewhere.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Lip Snatcher said:


> Dev reply do you have a link for the dark gray cover


link to the carver cover I bought, would be similar to the one devrep showed. thought I had a picture of mine on my phone, but no luck

https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/pr...ATS_BOATS_596/180TS_W-_POLING_PLATFORM_27688/


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

321nole said:


> link to the carver cover I bought, would be similar to the one devrep showed. thought I had a picture of mine on my phone, but no luck
> 
> https://www.boatcoversdirect.com/pr...ATS_BOATS_596/180TS_W-_POLING_PLATFORM_27688/


Thx 321


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Reviving an old thread. Looking at the carver cover for boat with poling platform but can't seem to figure out what size to order. Do I need to get one for the length of my hull which will also have added material to cover the engine or do I need to take a centerline measurement to back of engine? I have a jack plate so to the back of the cowling is another 30" or so from transom.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

@devrep watching.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Reviving an old thread. Looking at the carver cover for boat with poling platform but can't seem to figure out what size to order. Do I need to get one for the length of my hull which will also have added material to cover the engine or do I need to take a centerline measurement to back of engine? I have a jack plate so to the back of the cowling is another 30" or so from transom.


my boat is a little over 18ft from the back of the cowling to the bow and the cover I linked to above is more than enough to cover everything with room to spare. I'll get some pics of it when I'm home later


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

My cover ended up a tad bit long, but I just stretched it over the winch stand and its perfect. 

My little winch gets as much TLC as the boat...


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Pic for reference, plenty of room to spare on a 17ft boat


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

321nole said:


> View attachment 29521
> 
> 
> Pic for reference, plenty of room to spare on a 17ft boat


Thanks for that reference. I finally got a return email from carver and they gave me the product code for the one that would probably fit best (carver doesn’t sell retail). Found it at Blue Gator covers for $60 less then covers direct. I’ll post a pic of the Redtail Bandit with her new suit when it gets here.


----------

